# New to Pensacola Beach - Any Advice Welcome!



## SeaState0 (Nov 6, 2019)

Hi all. I recently moved down to the Pensacola Beach area (I live on Gulf Breeze) and I am looking forward to getting out and doing some surf fishing. I have a good amount of experience fishing from the shore in the Chesapeake Bay, but I have only fished ocean surf a handful of times. I have been watching local fishing reports, but I am still a bit unsure of what is currently in season down here. I am hoping to take home fish to cook up for supper on a fairly regular basis. I will take any advice you guys have, but right now I have a few specific questions: 

1. Best tackle shop on/across the bridge from Gulf Breeze/Pensacola Beach? 
2. Setup - There is no way my current setup is going to work down here in the surf. What size/type rod and reel combos should I look for? Should I hit up one of the sporting goods stores, a local shop, or just keep an eye on something used popping up on craigslist?
3. Live bait the best way to go? Recommendations on rigs?
3. Any specific locations along the beach that surf caster's usually gravitate towards? Maybe down to the open beach to the east/west of the main strip? 

I am sure I will have more after I get out there. Thanks gents.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

This is my experience based off being in your shoes about 6 years ago. Some of it is general , but it will get you started. Search this forum for any questions you have, chances are the question has been asked numerous times. YouTube also has everything you need.

1. For you, Id say GB bait and tackle. They're 24/7 which is very convenient. There are others though. Like Half Hitch and Outcast.

2. Go buy a couple Penn Fierce, Battle or Pursuit combos in the 5000/6000 series range with a 9'+ rod. You can upgrade later, but they are great IMO.

3. Fresh dead shrimp(like from publix), sand fleas(live bait) and fish strips artificial baits(any bait store will have them). Use a double drop loop rig(youtube) with a pyramid weight. Never use round weights because they will just roll. 

4. Search "how to read surf" on this forum. 

Id also get sand spike rod holders, a surf/pier cart with large wheels, a sand flea rake, the "fish rules" app(tells you seasons, size limits and IDs fish) and finally, get the "magic Seaweed" app for surf and wave info.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

"I will take any advice you guys have"

don't fish with anyone on this forum.:whistling:

except jack
:thumbup:
welcome to the forum, dude.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

jack2 said:


> "I will take any advice you guys have"
> 
> don't fish with anyone on this forum.:whistling:
> 
> ...


Jack is a GEEK!

Welcome to the area! Pictures, or, it didn't happen.....


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Everyone on here tells the truth


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Jack....jack....jack.....


----------



## Ronb (Jul 22, 2019)

"but I am still a bit unsure of what is currently in season down here."


https://halfhitch.com/blog/monthly-fishing-forecast


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Ronb said:


> "but I am still a bit unsure of what is currently in season down here."
> 
> 
> https://halfhitch.com/blog/monthly-fishing-forecast


No one is ever 100% sure whats is, and whats NOT in season. It changes almost daily...


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

Use the forum search for a lot of good info and the guys on here are pretty straight shooters and will steer you in the right direction. Oh and Welcome to the forum and tight lines.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Welcome.


Hope to see you on the beach. Enjoy!


----------



## Photon1969 (Oct 28, 2019)

Make sure to loosen the drag if using sand spike!


----------

